# Turning plastic bushings



## finsruskw (Jun 11, 2022)

First off, does anyone have a clue as to what these are made of?
Want to make replacement bushings for these wheels as shown.
What should I be looking for as fa as mat'l?
 I assume the bushings are of the same.
Each will recieve a 5/8 x 3/8 steel sleeve in the center w/grease passage.
New bushings are part of the assl'y and not offered individually.
Thanks!


----------



## rabler (Jun 11, 2022)

Delrin/acetal is a common hard high strength plastic.
Nylon is a little softer.
Grease and UV resistance are things to consider.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 11, 2022)

Delrin/acetal would be my choice as well.


----------



## finsruskw (Jun 11, 2022)

So Delrin would be a good choice?


----------



## Chewy (Jun 11, 2022)

Are you turning the small bushings shown? The 3/8 x 5/8 sleeve is loose in that bushing so the bushing spins on the sleeve?  Or does the sleeve press fit into the bushing and spin on the shaft?  Most likely the originals were Nylon or Teflon.  Making them might be easier with Delrin.


----------



## finsruskw (Jun 11, 2022)

The bushing lightly presses into the wheel and the steel sleeve is a slip fit into the bushing and is lubed w/the grease zert in the wheel.
The steel bushing is clamped firmly between the brackets on the deck corners.
All the movement is between the plastic bushing and the stationary steel sleeve.
The original steel sleeves were more like an oversize split pin and had NEVER been greased!!
This on a 300 hr machine.
The bolts were nearly worn in half because they were loose as well.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jun 11, 2022)

Yup, black delrin/acetal


----------



## Chewy (Jun 11, 2022)

Unfortunately I;m seeing more and more stupid engineering ideas. Just had my van towed from a shopping mall to my house because the alternator went bad. Seems that if you have a Chrysler van with "basic" dash cluster there is a batt charge light.  But if you have the more expensive "Deluxe" cluster, there is none. No warning, no nothing, just a dead van with the key locked in ignition and no way to open doors or put up window.  Working on a little electronic no charge circuit now.

If I were you. I would go with the Delrin and coat the bolt and sleeve with wheel bearing or chassis grease and make it an every other oil change to check. Oh!  Make a couple of spares while you are at it!!!!!


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 11, 2022)

Cub deck Fin ?


----------



## Chewy (Jun 11, 2022)

OK.  I give up.  What is a "Cub Deck Fin"?


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 11, 2022)

Fin and I restore old IH and Cub Cadet tractors . I know he just got a hold of 2 60" Haban decks .


----------



## sdelivery (Jun 11, 2022)

Ya it sounds like a cub cadet deck.
I would suggest you open the mcmaster carr catalog to the plastic materials.
The first page will tell you about plastics, there wear characteristics,  temperament to oils and greases, fuel....machineability


----------



## sdelivery (Jun 11, 2022)

Besides my horses I have a red 482 IH Cub....
In beautiful shape.....but alas the 482 is probably the most looked down on model.


----------



## Chewy (Jun 11, 2022)

Mentioning McMasters, They have a whole page of plastic bushings that might work.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 11, 2022)

sdelivery said:


> Besides my horses I have a red 482 IH Cub....
> In beautiful shape.....but alas the 482 is probably the most looked down on model.


Those red tractors are hard to find . Always pay a premium for that red paint !


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 11, 2022)

I started out with a 282 IH years back . Only had the Briggs 8HP engine on it . Brand new tractor , no compression for $100 . Took the head off and found the valve seat had popped out . Re-installed it and staked it in . Ran it for a few years and blew the crank thru the case !  Bought another engine and sold the thing for $500 . This was the start of my tractor sideline and the demise of the machine shop .  I have pictures of my camp for the past 15 years . Every year I have a different tractor there .


----------



## finsruskw (Jun 11, 2022)

Yeah Dave, 54" fab on a GTX2154 I picked up last year.
Owner's son said his mom ran it rell low on oil and it smoked like crazy.
Picked it up for parts money.
Pulled the engine to inspect and found over *THREE QUARTS* of oil in the crankcase!!!!
And a newly install dipstick that was about 1.25" *TOO LONG!!*
Yeah, I guess that would make it smoke a little.
So, this machine has become my dedicated cemetery mower now


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 11, 2022)

It's people like this that keep us in business !   I did get the 1811 going , running great . Looking for a WF blower for it if you come across one .


----------



## whitmore (Jun 11, 2022)

finsruskw said:


> First off, does anyone have a clue as to what these are made of?



Delrin (and its generic name, acetal) is a plastic intended for slippery  parts and
load-bearing, so it's the ideal material for these.   My experience with machining polymers, though,
is that they can warp/deform after cutting.   If you can get an off-the-shelf replacement from
makers (Igus is a big one) of slippery bushings, the finish is superb (maybe they chemically
polish the outer surfaces?) and friction is amazingly low.


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 11, 2022)

Chewy said:


> Unfortunately I;m seeing more and more stupid engineering ideas. Just had my van towed from a shopping mall to my house because the alternator went bad. Seems that if you have a Chrysler van with "basic" dash cluster there is a batt charge light.  But if you have the more expensive "Deluxe" cluster, there is none. No warning, no nothing, just a dead van with the key locked in ignition and no way to open doors or put up window.  Working on a little electronic no charge circuit now.
> 
> If I were you. I would go with the Delrin and coat the bolt and sleeve with wheel bearing or chassis grease and make it an every other oil change to check. Oh!  Make a couple of spares while you are at it!!!!!


what year Chewy?


----------



## finsruskw (Jun 11, 2022)

Just checked McMaster Carr & it looks like about $2 each for the material if I use 1" OD and bore the hole.
$23,16 for a `12" piece. Darn stuff for sure ain't cheap!


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 11, 2022)

finsruskw said:


> Darn stuff for sure ain't cheap!


Remember , anything for a Cub !


----------



## Janderso (Jun 11, 2022)

finsruskw said:


> So Delrin would be a good choice?


I bought some drops on Ebay. When you price Delrin you’re going to think it has gold in it.
I bought a ten pack of 2” stock X 2” long. For $26 plus $7.99 postage. That’s a good deal.
McMaster has one foot of 2” stock for $113 plus shipping.
Anyway, you may want to check it out.


----------



## Dave Smith (Jun 11, 2022)

nobody mentioned UHMW which I use very sucessfully and it can hold up good for wear. I have a large supply of UHMW so that is my choice for bushings on my many cub cadets----one 100--two 149's--one 1330--one 1250--I think that's all, and a couple deeres and a 953 wheel horse. Dave


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 11, 2022)

Just like tools , these tractors multiply over night if not watched closely .


----------



## Dave Smith (Jun 11, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Just like tools , these tractors multiply over night if not watched closely .


mine are too old to multiply, and I am too.


----------



## Chewy (Jun 11, 2022)

Can you get your bushings out of 1" square?  I will check, but I have feet of it from the dump.


----------



## tjb (Jun 11, 2022)

I've used Delrin many times for bushings and other applications.  Never had a problem with it, and it machines very easily.


----------



## finsruskw (Jun 11, 2022)

Ya gotta park 'em and cover up the head lights so they can't see each other!
They are kinda like coat hangers in a closet, they have a tendency to reproduce over night!!


----------

